# Welche Grafikkarte



## NPCMX (14. Oktober 2018)

Ich möchte mir eine neue Grafikkartezulegen, aber ich habe nicht viel Ahnung aber ein paar Anforderungen.


Ich besitze einen 240hz Monitor und möchte deswegen auch immer 240 Fps erreichen.
Dafür würde ich auch die Grafik runterschrauben, aber ich weiß nicht was ich dafür brauche.


Kann ich mit einer 1080ti Bo4 auf mittleren Einstellungen auf konstanten 240 Fps spielen?
Und kann mein Pc überhaupt eine 1080ti verwenden, wegen Strom oder Anschlüssen etc.?
Welche ist die beste 1080ti? 


Falls möglich gibt es AMD Grafikkarten mit den ich die 240 Fps erreichen kann, da mein Monitor Freesync besitzt.
Ich weiß nur, dass im Moment die Preise der Nvidia Grafikkarten sinken wegen der RTX Serie.
Kann dann AMD überhaupt mithalten?


Mein Budget sind 750 Euro, und mein Ziel ist wie gesagt konstante 240 Fps in jedem neuen Spiel auf minimal mittleren bis hohen Einstellungen (1080p).



Mein Pc:


CPU:Intel Core i7 6700K 4.00GHz


Mainboard:ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. 
Modell: H110M-A


GPU:Gtx 960


Arbeitsspeicher:16GB DDR4


Netzteil:500W


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2018)

NPCMX schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir eine neue Grafikkartezulegen, aber ich habe nicht viel Ahnung aber ein paar Anforderungen.
> 
> 
> Ich besitze einen 240hz Monitor und möchte deswegen auch immer 240 Fps erreichen.
> Dafür würde ich auch die Grafik runterschrauben, aber ich weiß nicht was ich dafür brauche.


 was versprichst Du Dir denn von 240 FPS? Wenn du zB 240 statt 120 FPS hast, dann siehst du ein Einzelbild ca 4 Millisekunden früher - Du siehst also zB die Spitze einer Waffe, die grad um die Ecke kommt, 4ms früher als bei 120 FPS - glaubst du aber ernsthaft, dass du davon einen Vorteil hast? Das ist in einem Bereich, in dem es unmöglich Auswirkungen haben kann ^^  



> Kann ich mit einer 1080ti Bo4 auf mittleren Einstellungen auf konstanten 240 Fps spielen?
> Und kann mein Pc überhaupt eine 1080ti verwenden, wegen Strom oder Anschlüssen etc.?


 Gerade im Multiplayer wird vermutlich die CPU begrenzen, da wirst du keine 240 FPS schaffen. Aber eine 1080 Ti wäre halt noch am ehesten dafür geeignet. 

Die "beste" 1080 Ti allgemein gibt es nicht - die hier zB hat einen der höchsten Bootstaktwerte und kostet trotzdem "Nur" gut 800€ https://www.amazon.de/dp/B06XYSVPHR    es gibt welche, die noch ein bisschen mehr Takt haben, aber dann auch viel mehr kosten. Die hier zB https://www.amazon.de/dp/B073R5NMMN   die hat im Boost 40MHz mehr, was ca 2% sind - das bedeutet, dass du statt "nur" 200 dann eben 204 FPS hast - das kostet dich dann 100€ Aufpreis.

Was Deinen PC betrifft, müsste es keine Hindernisse geben, außer Dein Gehäuse ist vlt nur für Grafikkarten bis 26cm gedacht, dann könnten viele 1080 Ti zu lang sein.


----------



## NPCMX (14. Oktober 2018)

Danke, für deine Antwort.
Was ich von den 240 fps erwarte ist einfach das, dass Spiel flüssig läuft.
Wenn ich z.B. ein Spiel mit 120 FPS spiele mit FPS Einbrüchen von ca. 10-15 FPS dann merke ich schon wie das Spiel ruckelt bzw. etwas träge ist im Vergleich.
In einem etwas älteren Spiel wo ich ohne große FPS Einbrüche 240 FPS erreiche fühlt sich das Spiel einfach viel besser an.

Mir geht es weniger um einen Vorteil als um das Spielerlebnis. 

Jetzt bei deiner 1.Grafikkarte was hältst du von der gebrauchten für 530 Euro?
Dort steht: The product is new, with warranty, opened only for advertising!
klingt doch ganz gut.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Oktober 2018)

NPCMX schrieb:


> Danke, für deine Antwort.
> Was ich von den 240 fps erwarte ist einfach das, dass Spiel flüssig läuft.
> Wenn ich z.B. ein Spiel mit 120 FPS spiele mit FPS Einbrüchen von ca. 10-15 FPS dann merke ich schon wie das Spiel ruckelt bzw. etwas träge ist im Vergleich.


 Das kann nicht sein, vermutlich bricht es in dem Fall auch mal auf nur 30 FPS ein, aber im SCHNITT zeigt es Dir immer noch zB 100 FPS an    Wenn du nämlich für zB 1/10 Sekunde nur 20 FPS hast, den Rest der Sekunde aber 130 FPS, dann hast du im Schnitt immer noch 119 FPS, aber eben GANZ kurz ein Ruckeln.

Eine GTX 1080 Ti wird sicher mehr als genug Power bringen, aber garantiert immer mindestens 180 oder 200 oder 240? Das kann man nicht garantieren. 

Und es können sowieso auch kurze Stocker von was ganz anderem kommen, egal wie die FPS sind. Aber ne GTX 960 ist halt in der Tat schon was "altbacken" für viel FPS, da macht eine GTX 1080 oder 1080 Ti Sinn. Ich will nur nicht GARANTIEREN, dass du mehr als 200 FPS definitiv haben wirst.



> Jetzt bei deiner 1.Grafikkarte was hältst du von der gebrauchten für 530 Euro?
> Dort steht: The product is new, with warranty, opened only for advertising!
> klingt doch ganz gut.


  Das riecht nach Betrug oder ggf. wurde ein an sich seriöser Händler auch "gehackt, da nämlich da was von email-Kontakt steht. Niemals bei Amazon-Händlerangeboten den Kauf über eine email abwickeln, die da angegeben wird - immer NUR direkt per Amazon, auch beim Bezahlen nur per Amazon, NICHT überweisen auf Anforderung per email. 

Mit der Bitte um email-Kontakt will der Händler, falls er überhaupt einer ist, verhindern, dass Amazon die Sache zurückverfolgen kann, und dann sitzt du ohne Geld und Grafikkarte da.


----------



## NPCMX (15. Oktober 2018)

Ok, ich habe mir die Grafikkarte und meinen Pc nochmal angesehen.
Bei der Grafikkarte steht: PCI Express x16 3.0, ich besitze 3.0 aber nur 2x6 also x12 kann ich die trotzdem betreiben?  

Dort stehen noch 2  Sachen die mich etwas verwundern.

600 Watt, heißt das die Grafikkarte braucht 600 Watt oder es wird ein 600 Watt Netzteil für deinen Pc empfohlen?

Und zu guter letzt die Sache die mich am meisten verwundert: CPU-Geschwindigkeit	1.594 MHz, ist bei der Grafikkarte eine CPU verbaut?

Und warum hast du diese Grafikkarte ausgewählt?
Ich möchte nicht überheblich klingen nur hat die Zotac:https://geizhals.de/zotac-geforce-gtx-1080-ti-mini-zt-p10810g-10p-a1638562.html?hloc=de
viel mehr Mhz, ist kleiner und kostet nochmal 40 Euro weniger oder die Palit hier von der gleichen Marke hat auch nochmal mehr als die andere Palit:https://www.amazon.de/dp/B06XYSTK8F...zhalspre03-21&ascsubtag=vOALyT6fPbGBlM4hU4Gtw


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2018)

NPCMX schrieb:


> Ok, ich habe mir die Grafikkarte und meinen Pc nochmal angesehen.
> Bei der Grafikkarte steht: PCI Express x16 3.0, ich besitze 3.0 aber nur 2x6 also x12 kann ich die trotzdem betreiben?


 Wie meinst Du das? ^^  Es gibt zwei Modellvarianten H110M-A von Asus, die haben beide einen PCIe x16-Slot 3.0. Wo hast Du denn gesehen, dass es x6 sein soll? Wenn es so wäre, wäre das aber kein Problem. Das sind minimale Unterschiede bei der Leistung.



> 600 Watt, heißt das die Grafikkarte braucht 600 Watt oder es wird ein 600 Watt Netzteil für deinen Pc empfohlen?


 es ist für den gesamten PC gemeint UND es wird übertrieben. Denn manche billige 500W-Modelle liefern effektiv zu wenig, obwohl ein Markenmodell mit 400W schon ausreichen würde. Daher schreiben die lieber, dass man 600W "braucht", damit nicht später einer meckern kann "ihr hab 450W geschrieben, mein 450W Xian-Wum-Bum für 20€ reichte aber nicht, ich musste ein neues Netzteil kaufen und verlange  Schadenersatz"  



> Und zu guter letzt die Sache die mich am meisten verwundert: CPU-Geschwindigkeit	1.594 MHz, ist bei der Grafikkarte eine CPU verbaut?


 Jein, da ist eine GPU verbaut, und die ist gemeint. Die GPU ist halt eine CPU für Grafikaufgaben.



> Und warum hast du diese Grafikkarte ausgewählt?
> Ich möchte nicht überheblich klingen nur hat die Zotac:https://www.amazon.de/dp/B072WBS76K...ls10-21&ascsubtag=x2hORsAr6d8DGCc1UHe9Rw&th=1
> viel mehr Mhz, ist kleiner und kostet nochmal 40 Euro weniger oder die Palit hier von der gleichen Marke hat auch nochmal mehr als die andere Palit:https://www.amazon.de/dp/B06XYSTK8F...zhalspre03-21&ascsubtag=vOALyT6fPbGBlM4hU4Gtw


  Die oben genannte Palit hat einen sehr hohen Boost-Takt, der ist bei Amazon aber sehr versteckt. Der lieg bei 1708 Mhz. Das wäre halt mehr als bei der Zotac, und du wolltest ja unbedingt "die beste". Die Zotac ist aber auch sehr schnell, und wenn du nicht wegen 3-4 FPS mehr gleich 50€ mehr bezahlen willst, ist die Zotac auch sehr gut


----------



## NPCMX (15. Oktober 2018)

Ok danke für deine ganze Hilfe 
Meine allerletzte frage ist bezüglich des kaufs der Zotac.
Dort wird es auch im Neuen Zustand angeboten allerdings ohne Prime, für 647,52 Euro mit Versand aus Vereinigtes Königreich.
Ist das ein Problem oder dauert es einfach nur etwas länger, vlt. ein Problem wegen zurückschicken falls die Grafikkarte beschädigt ist?

https://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B072WBS76K/ref=dp_olp_new?ie=UTF8&condition=new


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2018)

NPCMX schrieb:


> Ok danke für deine ganze Hilfe
> Meine allerletzte frage ist bezüglich des kaufs der Zotac.
> Dort wird es auch im Neuen Zustand angeboten allerdings ohne Prime, für 647,52 Euro mit Versand aus Vereinigtes Königreich.
> Ist das ein Problem oder dauert es einfach nur etwas länger, vlt. ein Problem wegen zurückschicken falls die Grafikkarte beschädigt ist?
> ...


  naja, GB verabschiedet sich ja aus der EU, d.h du hast ggf. nicht die volle Gewährleistung, falls was dran sein sollte. Natürlich hast Du eigentlich ein Recht darauf, FALLS die Karte von Anfang an nicht ok ist, eine neue zu bekommen, aber wenn der Versand aus dem Ausland kommt ist das immer schwieriger. 

Die Frage ist dann eben, ob es ein richtiger Händler ist. Was ist denn mit Amazon Warehouse, gibt es da vlt eine günstig?


----------



## NPCMX (15. Oktober 2018)

Keine einzige im Warehouse und eine normale Zotac würde 762,88 Euro kosten.
Normal= von Amazon.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2018)

NPCMX schrieb:


> Keine einzige im Warehouse und eine normale Zotac würde 762,88 Euro kosten.
> Normal= von Amazon.



oder du nimmst "nur" eine GTX 1080. Der Aufpreis für eine GTX 1080 Ti ist schon heftig. Und im Vergleich zu einer GTX 960 ist die 1080 auch schon 2,5 mal so schnell bei Full-HD, bei höheren Auflösungen noch mehr


----------



## NPCMX (15. Oktober 2018)

Das hatte ich auch schon überlegt, bei manchen Spielen ist es nur ein FPS unterschied von 10-20 aber manchmal auch von 40. 
Falls ich eine 2. 1080 später noch dazu kaufen würde, wäre es dann genauso gut wie eine 1080ti? 
Oder vlt. sogar noch besser? 
Würde wahrscheinlich auf 800 Euro kommen.


----------



## NPCMX (15. Oktober 2018)

Okay, dass lasse ich lieber.
Wenn du dir eine 1080ti aussuchen müsstest welche würdest du nehmen?
Brauche kein 2-4 mehr FPS aber Übertakten möchte ich schon deswegen, steht bei mir gerade die Zotac mini nicht mehr zur Verfügung.
Diese würde ja schon so sehr warm werden.
Gebraucht sollte es auch nicht sein und die Marke ist mir komplett egal.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Oktober 2018)

NPCMX schrieb:


> Das hatte ich auch schon überlegt, bei manchen Spielen ist es nur ein FPS unterschied von 10-20 aber manchmal auch von 40.


 Wo hast du das denn gelesen ^^  Die 1080 müsste mehr als doppelt so viel FPS liefern wie eine GTX 960. Beziehungsweise: bei welchen Games? Wenn es bei einem Game in 4K mit Ultra-Details und dann statt nur 15 FPS bis zu 35 FPS sind, kann das eher sein. 

Oder meinst die die 1080 vs 1080 Ti?  Auch da hängt es vom Spiel ab. Wenn Du sowieso 150 FPS hast und dann die 1080 Ti ca 10% mehr leistet, sind es halt +15 FPS. Hast du mit der 1080 nur 70 FPS, sind es auch nur +7 FPS mit der 1080 Ti



Ich würde die hier nehmen: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B073T3JZPG  die gibt es bei Alternate für 750€  https://www.alternate.de/Gainward/G...1380567?campaign=Grafikkarte/Gainward/1380567   aber nur noch 1x  Wenn Du die EAN-Nr eingibst siehst Du, dass es wirklich das gleiche Modell ist: 4260183363934


Oder halt die Palit https://www.amazon.de/dp/B06XYSVPHR 

Oder diese Zotac https://www.amazon.de/dp/B072WBS76K  wobei die halt extra klein ist, vlt. also RELATIV laut. Die gäb es bei Cyberport auf Lager https://www.cyberport.de/?DEEP=2E13-1EZ&APID=14


----------



## NPCMX (15. Oktober 2018)

Ok, danke hast mir echt geholfen.^^


----------

